# how many ?



## BRSmith (Jun 3, 2007)

I was just wondering how many members from Minnesota there were, and where we're from. I'm from Fort Ripley.


----------



## Clint (Nov 14, 2007)

I live in Monticello.
Clint


----------



## turtlesdaddy (May 17, 2008)

Columbia heights here


----------



## seajay (Aug 17, 2008)

New member from St. Paul Park


----------



## jem375 (May 8, 2006)

E. St. Paul here


----------



## 2sigs (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm checking in from "a lil town near Austin" :smt1099

-2sigs


----------



## inspyrd (Dec 31, 2008)

Champlin Here!


----------



## 1hndgunayr (Jan 17, 2009)

Alexandria


----------



## Recoil (Jan 11, 2009)

Lake Elmo (near Stillwater)


----------



## Rainmaker (Jan 19, 2009)

St. Cloud


----------



## Recoil (Jan 11, 2009)

Hoping some of you MN boys can answer a question. I have always read that when you are transporting a firearm, it should be in the trunk and the ammo in the car. In my case, I have an extended cab pickup truck. What do I do in this case? Also in MN, can you have your mags loaded in your range bag or must they be empty? Also I will be taking guns across the state line to my folks place in WI, would this change how I transport the firearms there?


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

**** Rapids.

I have a carry permit so my firearm stays loaded in my holster.

I am not a lawyer, but my understanding is the gun needs to be unloaded and cased. I haven't read anything about in the trunk. Transport to WI, all I do is have it cased and unloaded. My full magazine sits right next to my empty pistol in the case. Frankly, I can't see any likely scenario where an officer would find out about my pistol anyway. Its not like going through customs or anything.

You can find a lot of answers to your gun questions at the local site www.mnguntalk.com

Heck, find out if I'm wrong!


----------



## Recoil (Jan 11, 2009)

tt3 said:


> **** Rapids.
> 
> I have a carry permit so my firearm stays loaded in my holster.
> 
> ...


Didn't know the local site existed, thank you.


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yup, glad I could help.


----------



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

Mankato Here

Anyone know of any good gun shops in my area?


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

Forest Lake


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

South Minneapolis here.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Spicer near Willmar


----------



## MN_Swede (Jan 27, 2007)

Near Forest Lake.
For those of you unfamiliar with it, a good site for local info is:
http://www.twincitiescarry.com/forum/


----------



## KTapper (Jun 30, 2009)

Mankato here


----------



## bentprop (Nov 15, 2008)

Chanhassen


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm from the burbs...Rogers to be exact.


----------



## diskdoctr (Feb 18, 2010)

Northwest Twin Cities here.


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm from Inver Grove Heights, but am going to school down in Winona.


----------



## XDx40cal (Mar 9, 2012)

From Oakdale here


----------



## Kokeba07 (Jul 29, 2012)

New Hope


----------



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

Chanhassen here!
Raylan


----------

